# Hi everyone Old Guy getting re started in Martial Arts



## Kravguy (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a 42 year old guy that decided to take up martial arts with my young son that wanted to start Karate. I'm an old boxer myself but enjoying the bonding activity and the art with my boy...but my body sure ain't 20 anymore, lol


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 2, 2010)

Greetings, KravGuy.

Are you and your son both doing Wado and Krav Maga? How did you settle on these arts?


----------



## dbell (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the world of Martial Arts!  After a while your body will be OK with the new things you are learning.  Just give it time.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the time with your son and the martial arts.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 2, 2010)

Kravguy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a 42 year old guy that decided to take up martial arts with my young son that wanted to start Karate. I'm an old boxer myself but enjoying the bonding activity and the art with my boy...but my body sure ain't 20 anymore, lol



Welcome, kiddo.  I say that because I'm 48 and started Isshin-Ryu at 47.  You'll do fine.  And welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zDom (Feb 2, 2010)

Try hard, be realistic about your limitations  and have fun!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 2, 2010)

Greeting and welcome. No matter what your mind says, listen to your body. Slow and easy, and most of all have fun and bond with your son.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

Awsome man!  Sounds like one of those great bonding experiences you and your son will talk about forever.

Don't be apprehensive, I'm sure your coach or coaches have dealt with people in your age group and even older.  Trust his judgment and have fun.


----------



## Drac (Feb 2, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...I didn't get serious about my MA training until my 30's..I got real serious about training in my 40's, and am still at it although moving much slower these past 17 years...


----------



## K-man (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome.  I started karate with my son when I was in my 30s, gave it up after a number of years then took it up again in my mid 50s.  Age just makes you do things more efficiently. It is not a barrier.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 2, 2010)

K-man said:


> Age just makes you do things more efficiently. It is not a barrier.



It's an advantage.


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## just2kicku (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! Good luck to you and your son


----------



## Haakon (Mar 21, 2010)

Kravguy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a 42 year old guy that decided to take up martial arts with my young son that wanted to start Karate. I'm an old boxer myself but enjoying the bonding activity and the art with my boy...but my body sure ain't 20 anymore, lol



I know exactly what you're talking about!

I'm 42 and recently started Hapkido with my son. I earned my black belt in Tae Kwon Do in 1987, but it's been 9 years since I've done any martial arts at all. I know just what you mean about the body not being 20 anymore! Still, it's fun and definitely worth it, and my son loves the training.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome and good luck.

Be strong and don't let the stumbles dissuade you from continuing.


----------

